# Substituting White Willow for asprin in eca



## Eros (Jun 25, 2004)

I read that white willow can be substituted for asprin in an eca stack. Is this right? I am planning on making my own with a combination of Ephedrine HCL + Caffine tablets and asprin.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 25, 2004)

That is where aspirin comes from, white willow bark.


----------



## Eros (Jun 25, 2004)

does that mean it would be less potent or less effective for this use? Aso how much should be used for a typical stack, the ones on 1fast400 are 400mg per capsule?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 25, 2004)

How much you would have to use to 'equal' aspirin  I dont know. There seem to be issues with high dose use of aspirin anyway, so I would not worry about trying to use a lot of it.



> Because the potency of salicin in white willow is much less than that of aspirin, it may not be an effective agent for rheumatoid arthritis or other inflammatory conditions that require high doses of aspirin or NSAIDS to control. In addition, as with all herbs, the potency will vary from one batch of bark to another and from one species to another. Willow bark is sometimes included in weight-loss formulas, claiming that it works synergistically with caffeine and ephedrine to speed metabolism and to burn calories. However, these effects have never been proven and is likely just added to take the ???pain??? out of the weight-loss process!





> *White willow bark* is claimed in ThermoChrome promotions to reduce inflammation, relieve pain and swollen joints due to rheumatism and arthritis, and help neuralgia. These claims are probably true. *White willow contains salicin which is converted in the body to salicylic acid, the same active ingredient that is in aspirin. *However, unlike aspirin, white willow bark's label has no warning as FDA requires on aspirin. Aspirin labels warn that children should not take aspirin for chicken pox or influenza symptoms because of an association with Reyes syndrome; and, because white willow bark shares many of the same chemical properties and the same side effects as aspirin, white willow should also be avoided by aspirin-sensitive adults. Some stroke patients are also advised to avoid aspirin.


----------



## daniel600x (Jun 25, 2004)

*White Willow Bark doesn't work!*



			
				Eros said:
			
		

> I read that white willow can be substituted for asprin in an eca stack. Is this right? I am planning on making my own with a combination of Ephedrine HCL + Caffine tablets and asprin.


 The original studies were done with Ephedrine, Caffeine and aspirine. White Willow Bark is simply being marketed as the replacement for aspirine because aspirine as a synthetic compound can not be used in the dietary supplements per FDA.   Larry Hobbs or ephedrafacts.com the ephedra support group when they were still online always recommended to take a 81mg. enteric coated aspirine with each dosage of ephedra/caffeine combination. From studies addition of aspirine gave 70% more fat loss results than ephedra/caffeine alone.


----------



## Vise (Jun 28, 2004)

i've heard that aspirin is really not necessary.  i'm suprised no one jumped on this earlier.  probably sick of the same ol' stuff.  anyone?


----------

